# Ratings are unfair they're wrong and they're unfair



## Scorpiodragon64 (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm new to Burr but I get these ratings on things I can't control like the navigation that's been ****ed up since I started and I'm tired of being rated on something I can't control taking me around in circles and circles we look like dumbasses because they can see us driving around a circle around a circle we don't know where they are people aren't answering their phones because they don't know they're supposed to there has to be a better way or the writing things but they can't say it to us or we you can't figure out where it's coming from how do we know what the hell your saying it's so vague I need to work on my navigation how can I change what you guys tell me to do when you tell me the wrong way all the damn time consistently or I just don't have any navigation at all now I know it's not just me because somebody else told me that was in my car today that's lost all navigation have had that happen to me twice now something's wrong and you guys don't know where construction is so that's ****ed up **** the goddamn I'm tired of this shit I'm about to quit Uber driver and I'm not to be treated like shit because I'm not a dumbass stop making me look like one fix it please damn shouldn't be that damn difficult to ****ing drive a vehicle and not feel like shit


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Sigh this is the competition? Both uber and Google have their flaws. Learn at least a little about the city so you won't have issues. Construction will always pop up everywhere. Where I am when I started the downtown area changed on an every other day basis because of construction. You learn to not take pax complaints seriously. A lot do it just to get under your skin and try to get free stuff from über. I've gotten complaints for "pickup" in the past because I was where the pax put the pin. Don't take things personal or you will drive yourself crazy driving.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

It really does help to learn your city well BEFORE giving any rides - I can't imagine Ubering in a city I'm not extremely familiar with. I don't mean familiar with while using navigation, I mean familiar enough to drive around smoothly without needing to even use navigation. Because sometimes the GPS will be 100% wrong and you as the driver will be expected to know it's wrong. 

Before I started Ubering I literally never ever used GPS. In fact, I just got my first car with Navigation a year ago, and I learned LA's streets with The Thomas Guide (yes, The Thomas Guide!) or looking up an address on Mapquest (before getting in my car) and writing down directions (with a PEN, on PAPER!) I could follow during the trip. 

As a pax, there's nothing more frustrating than being in the back seat and silently watching your driver take ridiculously complicated routes just because the gps says to, or having your driver stubbornly insist on following the GPS despite being told "you should probably take the next right - it will bring us straight to my destination. I promise you - I've lived there for 16 years."


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

A little punctuation would make the readable.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

That is, without a shadow of a doubt, the longest sentence I have ever read.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> That is, without a shadow of a doubt, the longest sentence I have ever read.


Don't read it out loud. You will be out of breath!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Scorpiodragon64 said:


> I'm new to Burr but I get these ratings on things I can't control like the navigation that's been &%[email protected]!*ed up since I started and I'm tired of being rated on something I can't control taking me around in circles and circles we look like dumbasses because they can see us driving around a circle around a circle we don't know where they are people aren't answering their phones because they don't know they're supposed to there has to be a better way or the writing things but they can't say it to us or we you can't figure out where it's coming from how do we know what the hell your saying it's so vague I need to work on my navigation how can I change what you guys tell me to do when you tell me the wrong way all the damn time consistently or I just don't have any navigation at all now I know it's not just me because somebody else told me that was in my car today that's lost all navigation have had that happen to me twice now something's wrong and you guys don't know where construction is so that's &%[email protected]!*ed up &%[email protected]!* the goddamn I'm tired of this shit I'm about to quit Uber driver and I'm not to be treated like shit because I'm not a dumbass stop making me look like one fix it please damn shouldn't be that damn difficult to &%[email protected]!*ing drive a vehicle and not feel like shit


 Some people are just not cut out to be Uber driver. If the shoe fits, wear it


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Scorpiodragon64 said:


> I'm new to Burr but I get these ratings on things I can't control like the navigation that's been &%[email protected]!*ed up since I started and I'm tired of being rated on something I can't control taking me around in circles and circles we look like dumbasses because they can see us driving around a circle around a circle we don't know where they are people aren't answering their phones because they don't know they're supposed to there has to be a better way or the writing things but they can't say it to us or we you can't figure out where it's coming from how do we know what the hell your saying it's so vague I need to work on my navigation how can I change what you guys tell me to do when you tell me the wrong way all the damn time consistently or I just don't have any navigation at all now I know it's not just me because somebody else told me that was in my car today that's lost all navigation have had that happen to me twice now something's wrong and you guys don't know where construction is so that's &%[email protected]!*ed up &%[email protected]!* the goddamn I'm tired of this shit I'm about to quit Uber driver and I'm not to be treated like shit because I'm not a dumbass stop making me look like one fix it please damn shouldn't be that damn difficult to &%[email protected]!*ing drive a vehicle and not feel like shit


ummm... hmm... theres a option called... directions? I think that is what it is... and I dont know... READING A MAP BEFORE YOU MOVE!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Go out in your territory and just drive around, without the app on. Familiarize yourself with landmarks/buildings that will help orient you to where you are. 

And don't use the Uber navigation, use Google maps. G maps will show you what lane to be in for your next turn.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Scorpiodragon64 said:


> I'm new to Burr but I get these ratings on things I can't control like the navigation that's been &%[email protected]!*ed up since I started and I'm tired of being rated on something I can't control taking me around in circles and circles we look like dumbasses because they can see us driving around a circle around a circle we don't know where they are people aren't answering their phones because they don't know they're supposed to there has to be a better way or the writing things but they can't say it to us or we you can't figure out where it's coming from how do we know what the hell your saying it's so vague I need to work on my navigation how can I change what you guys tell me to do when you tell me the wrong way all the damn time consistently or I just don't have any navigation at all now I know it's not just me because somebody else told me that was in my car today that's lost all navigation have had that happen to me twice now something's wrong and you guys don't know where construction is so that's &%[email protected]!*ed up &%[email protected]!* the goddamn I'm tired of this shit I'm about to quit Uber driver and I'm not to be treated like shit because I'm not a dumbass stop making me look like one fix it please damn shouldn't be that damn difficult to &%[email protected]!*ing drive a vehicle and not feel like shit


My first comment wasn't helpful. 
My apologies.

It will get better! I promise! It was like that for all of us at first.

Google maps has the least lag.

You're going to get better and ratings will improve and you'll start to relax.

Just pretend the Pax are family, or naked, whatever relaxes you.

Keep at it. You got this.


----------



## Scorpiodragon64 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sorry for not being clear, spelling errors, and punctuality as well everything else that I'm being judged upon. The problems and frustrations I'm experiencing I realize are irrelevant. I guess no one else is being told to pick.up your Pax 3 blocks away or turn on a street after you have past it. No one else has been told to a constant u turn when trying to locate their Pax or given the wrong business for pick up or sent to the wrong side of a Stadium or told to go down a wrong way street by my Pax and told that I needed to turn where they said because they could see me but they couldn't see it was a parking garage because I do know where I'M AT. Of course I could always know my city better and there is heavy construction and never ending change. I have no solution to what appears to be only a problem for me. Thanks for the few who responded with something relevant to my concerns and complaints.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Scorpiodragon64 said:


> Sorry for not being clear, spelling errors, and punctuality as well everything else that I'm being judged upon. The problems and frustrations I'm experiencing I realize are irrelevant. I guess no one else is being told to pick.up your Pax 3 blocks away or turn on a street after you have past it. No one else has been told to a constant u turn when trying to locate their Pax or given the wrong business for pick up or sent to the wrong side of a Stadium or told to go down a wrong way street by my Pax and told that I needed to turn where they said because they could see me but they couldn't see it was a parking garage because I do know where I'M AT. Of course I could always know my city better and there is heavy construction and never ending change. I have no solution to what appears to be only a problem for me. Thanks for the few who responded with something relevant to my concerns and complaints.


You're wrong! We all have that exact same shit!!!! 
But you'll get used to it 
It gets easier. 
I STILL have Pax blocks off 
I STILL get re-routed back to Pax a long-ass way the second I pass the pick up spot.
GPS OFTEN says Pax is on one side of a building when they're on the other. 
Every day!


----------



## Scorpiodragon64 (Oct 18, 2017)

The knowledge of a Pax destination being more than 45 miles away I thought would be made clear for my consideration to accept or deny I was wrong again


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Scorpiodragon64 said:


> The knowledge of a Pax destination being more than 45 miles away I thought would be made clear for my consideration to accept or deny I was wrong again


Yeah that happens too if Pax don't put the destination in right away... Sorry!
Try to get a trip back using the destination filter at the top of your home screen if you like.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Next time if you can't locate pax and if the pax refuse to p/u phone just cancel the ride. Press other for the reason and it won't count against your cancellation % 
But, a cautionary note, keep cancellation % low as poss. 
Also keep in mind we have the "civilian" version of the navigation NOT the "military" which is much more accurate.
The faint circle around the arrow on your nav is a radius around your GPS location (phone) of 500' you and your pax are anywhere in tgat circle. So if you can't findem right away call them!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

ALL driver-initiated cancellations count against cancellation rate.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> ALL driver-initiated cancellations count against cancellation rate.


Unless it's a recent change. I haven't cancelled for awhile but "other" did not count against our C% a month or two ago.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Unless it's a recent change. I haven't cancelled for awhile but "other" did not count against our C% a month or two ago.


Sometimes a cancellation doesn't change your percentage because of the way the rolling week works.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Scorpiodragon64 said:


> Of course I could always know my city better and there is heavy construction and never ending change.


Being from Indy, I would recommend that you don't start downtown. If you are unfamiliar hang out in the northern part of the city. Plenty of rides and the streets are easier to navigate. Enough of the rides will end downtown for you to get acquainted with it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> It really does help to learn your city well BEFORE giving any rides - I can't imagine Ubering in a city I'm not extremely familiar with. I don't mean familiar with while using navigation, I mean familiar enough to drive around smoothly without needing to even use navigation. Because sometimes the GPS will be 100% wrong and you as the driver will be expected to know it's wrong.
> 
> Before I started Ubering I literally never ever used GPS. In fact, I just got my first car with Navigation a year ago, and I learned LA's streets with The Thomas Guide (yes, The Thomas Guide!) or looking up an address on Mapquest (before getting in my car) and writing down directions (with a PEN, on PAPER!) I could follow during the trip.
> 
> As a pax, there's nothing more frustrating than being in the back seat and silently watching your driver take ridiculously complicated routes just because the gps says to, or having your driver stubbornly insist on following the GPS despite being told "you should probably take the next right - it will bring us straight to my destination. I promise you - I've lived there for 16 years."


I always take the alternate route if the pax asks, even if they are fools and just cost themselves more. I don't know my city well and that doesn't bother me at all. If they want the best route they can wait longer for a ride and pay twice as much for a taxi.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Sometimes a cancellation doesn't change your percentage because of the way the rolling week works.


OOOK, never heard of that but this is my question to you PT. Is "other" the ONLY reason on the "reasons menu" after we cancel a ride the ONLY one that won't count against our CR% or not? Or do you know for sure?
I've never seen it count against me unless ubee changed that recently.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Every cancellation you initiate counts into your cancellation rate.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> That is, without a shadow of a doubt, the longest sentence I have ever read.


Right? I huff am puff all huff out of puff breath huff now puff....

Or, maybe you take my breath away!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Right? I huff am puff all huff out of puff breath huff now puff....
> 
> Or, maybe you take my breath away!


Probably me tbh


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Probably me tbh




Probably...


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> My first comment wasn't helpful.
> 
> Just pretend the Pax are family, or naked, whatever relaxes you.
> 
> Keep at it. You got this.


You do that so well. So surreptitiously and under the radar, but with just the hint of the suggestive and risqué and it always leads me to that particular place where I so often end up.  In this case thinking of naked pax.  Thank you.
.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Scorpiodragon64 said:


> we look like dumbasses


lol. we?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

crookedhalo said:


> A little punctuation would make the readable.


Yo, my engrish is gooder than yours!


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

If you drive like you type, well I'd 1* ya too.


----------

